# our offense stinks



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

besides tmac, nobody on the frickin team can score CONSISTENTLY. i guess if ghill comes back, we shouldn't have that big of a prob, but the last two years, it seems to only the tmac show. i mean, our "role" players have limited scoring abilities - armstrong can occastionaly light it up, garrity remains bascially a 3-point shooter, miller is TRYING to do more but he just aint cutting it, and T-Hud is hella streaky but full of energy off the bench. 
i dunno, but if ghill doesnt come back scoring 15+ points a game, can we PLEASE trade for somebody that can score when asked to?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wasn't Orlando one of the top teams in the league in ppg throughout the year without Hill?

Yep, 4th in the league in scoring last season. And that is without Grant Hill.

Offense isnt the problem. It is defense and rebounding. If we had Ben Wallace and Brendan Haywood last season, we would have been in the Finals.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Exactly. Our problem is not offense, as we are one of the top teams even without Hill. What we have a big problem is our defense and rebounding. We need to sign Keon because Duncan has a low chance of coming here next year unless he takes a big paycut which not many players are willing to do.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Keon Clark won't fix our defense at all because he isn't known for defense, but he can consistently step up and help McGrady when he has those days where no big man is getting offensive rebounds and a big man who can help him out pounding people inside for the dunks and so on. IMO our defense is a problem that will stay for a couple of years, when we got rid of the 41-41 team that was one of our best defensive teams ever which is now gone.

Doc Rivers will just have to figure a way to fix this defensive problem, but we do have some defensive individuals who stick out such as McGrady, Armstrong and Ryan Humphrey.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

okay our offense doesnt stink as a whole. but when it comes to crunch time, the opponnents know who the balls going to - tmac. it's so friggin obvious. we need someone else who can be a threat/second option!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

We already have that scoring option who could step up anytime which is Grant Hill but obviously he has had some kind of injury problems and that might just end if we have a little bit of luck. Mike Miller working to get his ankle better would most certainly be a huge boost during the off-season when he's all worked up after a long regular season which seems to have happen during both seasons he has played in the NBA where he is worn out.

Keon Clark coming would give us alot of points which we didn't get from our big men especially, so once again we are full of question marks going into another season. I'm not surprised, it happens all the time.


----------

